# Any Laguna IQ Owners here?



## ProCarpenterRVA (Oct 10, 2017)

I'd like to talk to you about the machine. I'm considering ordering soon.

Anyone who has a comparable machine, I'd be happy to listen to your decision making process. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty good machine -- just overpriced. Only my opinion.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I believe the Laguna IQ series (desktop sized) are the same as the Axiom machines. I don’t know if pricing is better with Axiom.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I looked at them early on in the CNC decision making process but really never got much past that handheld tethered controller - not what I wanted. And I believe they're just rebranding another machine like Richard said.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Powermatic is another Axiom/Laguna. I sure like that yellow paint though. 😉 They are overpriced as HJ pointed out and I think the handheld controller is what ultimately turned me against them as David pointed out. Overall I'd say they are good machines and look pretty well built but before you hit the Buy Button you should check out Probotix, Cncrouterparts, Fine Line Automation, Camaster, ShopSabre.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Joe summed it up pretty good.

The biggest questions you have to ask yourself is

1. What do i want to do with it?
2. What's the budget?

Once you get the size figured out --- go the next (or 2) size up. You'll wish you did if you use it at all.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

ProCarpenterRVA,
As has been said, this is a copy cat machine. I have seen them and they work OK. You can by the same machine for less money. Go to the net and look around a bit. Also, as mentioned, decide exactly what you have in mind to do. Size is a big factor to consider. (1) How much room do you have (2) how large of projects do you want to make (3) is this going to used just for signs or art type projects and 
(4) what kind of materials are you looking to cut and carve with a C N C Router?

Have you considered building your own or of buying a kit and put it together. Both options are far less money than the outright purchase of a machine. Do you have time to build or kit your own? By all means, what every size you decide to purchase, reconsider and ask yourself, do you think you will ever want to carve something larger than the bed of the current C N C?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

When the only CNC I had was a 24" x 24" CNC Shark and the project was larger than my cutting area I would use the tiling feature in Vcarve from vectric to cut out those out. Cut whatever fit within the cutting area, slide, then cut the rest. Repeat if necessary. 

If you want to do furniture parts including the joinery, then look for a machine with nothing running under the bed (2 Y motors) so you could clamp parts vertically (or at angles) hanging under the frame. 

4D


----------



## ProCarpenterRVA (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.

My situation is such that I don't have time to build a machine. I make money by getting the work out the door. The Laguna is appealing to me because they have good support. I've owned a Laguna band saw and loved it. I regret selling it with the rest of that shop. I do like the idea of having a one foot larger bed which is indicated on the Axiom that Rockler sells for about the same price as a Laguna.

I have a few things which I think are potentially money makers for the shop that I'll be prototyping. I have a friend who needs some help turning out signs. If I went larger and added a tool changer, the simple and repetitive and repetitive cuts in cabinet sides would become much less time consuming if I can get the programming down and assign a shop employee to have ownership of the tasks related to that. Of course, they sell a Laguna IQ with a tool changer but you move north of 10k with that option.

So you can see, I'm still weighing the options and trying to find a way to get in to the cnc game without having to pay the price of a full size truck for my first time purchase. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

ProCarpenterRVA said:


> ... I make money by getting the work out the door. ... I'm still weighing the options and trying to find a way to get in to the cnc game without having to pay the price of a full size truck for my first time purchase.


You'll end up buying that "Full Size Truck" after getting alot of work out the door
and you'll end up w/ a trailer (small machine)

There will be more signs... more prototypes and a s#!7load of endless possibilites
that will make the money to 'make you pay' for the truck payments.Word gets out.

Just do it, save the grief & the I shoulda, woulda, coulda's. :grin:


----------



## kelauben (Apr 13, 2018)

Who makes the Laguna IQ/Powermatic/Axiom machines?


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I started with a 4' x 8' CNC with ATC. Never thought I would need anything larger than a 4' x 4' so I thought I was safe with the larger size.
It didn't take long before that wasn't large enough, so I started tiling.
Just remember, the only difference between men and boys is the size and price of their toys. LOL
Good luck with your decision. Don't rush, money is not an unlimited quantity.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

kelauben said:


> Who makes the Laguna IQ/Powermatic/Axiom machines?


They are likely made by one of the many Chinese or Taiwanese contract builders for Laguna/Powermatic/Axiom. Based on appearance, all probably come from the same builder. If you look on Alibaba, or check out some of the advertisers on CNCzone you can probably find the same machines being sold by a number of sellers. This is likely true for all the tools Laguna and Powermatic currently sell. I have not seen any other tools sold by Axiom, so I would expect they might be a little more focused on CNC, where it is only one of many lines for the other two. 

That being said, the three US sellers are probably much better able to provide support than buying direct. Check out their forums and see how responsive they are, look at their training materials, and ask about parts availability. Ask for example, about how often the bearings should de lubed, and exactly what lube to use, what coolant to use for spindle and see who can answer.

I have seen a couple of the Axiom machines at Rockler, and based on what I have seen, they are nice. Profile rails, all steel gantry and risers. Much better than any of the Piranha/Shark machines, but I have not used one. I personally do not like the pendant style controller, but that’s because I built my own CNC and like to tinker.


----------



## ProCarpenterRVA (Oct 10, 2017)

BalloonEngineer said:


> They are likely made by one of the many Chinese or Taiwanese contract builders for Laguna/Powermatic/Axiom. Based on appearance, all probably come from the same builder. If you look on Alibaba, or check out some of the advertisers on CNCzone you can probably find the same machines being sold by a number of sellers. This is likely true for all the tools Laguna and Powermatic currently sell. I have not seen any other tools sold by Axiom, so I would expect they might be a little more focused on CNC, where it is only one of many lines for the other two.
> 
> That being said, the three US sellers are probably much better able to provide support than buying direct. Check out their forums and see how responsive they are, look at their training materials, and ask about parts availability. Ask for example, about how often the bearings should de lubed, and exactly what lube to use, what coolant to use for spindle and see who can answer.
> 
> I have seen a couple of the Axiom machines at Rockler, and based on what I have seen, they are nice. Profile rails, all steel gantry and risers. Much better than any of the Piranha/Shark machines, but I have not used one. I personally do not like the pendant style controller, but that’s because I built my own CNC and like to tinker.


"That being said, the three US sellers are probably much better able to provide support than buying direct."

That's EXACTLY why I would gladly pay a couple of grand more to get the support.
 I don't speak Chinese. I have had a lot of luck buying various components from China. I'm struggling with the idea (because of cost) of making some 80/20 tables for assembly etc. and although the Chinese extrusions seem to be a good deal, I'll probably go with the American made original.

Thanks for all the replies and please add in any ideas you may have. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

What is it you are planning on making? @4DThinker mentioned something earlier that you may have missed. The Laguna IQ and clones have a single drive screw for X axis running under the table, making them unsuitable for clamping boards vertically (or at an angle). A machine with dual drive for gantry may provide more flexibility, if you need or think you may need that capability.

In the price range you are looking at, you should also consider looking at offerings by Probotix, Legacy, Shopbot and Camaster.


----------



## jcjenkins3 (Apr 9, 2021)

There is a lot of talk on here about the Laguna being the same as Axiom and Powerbuilt. That may be true for the frame and the spindle. However, I know for certain that all the electronics are done on the Laguna in their facilities in the US. They are probably different than the other machines. All of their other woodworking power tools are head and shoulders above their competitors comparable products. If you are like me, you might rather spend your time using the machine, rather than building, trouble shooting, and debugging a home made machine.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @jcjenkins3


----------

